# Bloated before egg collection



## Myturn? (Mar 26, 2012)

Hi i have got ny egg collection tomorow, and all of a sudden in the last hour have started feeling bloated and very gassy is this normal?


----------



## Dixie chick (Sep 6, 2010)

I'm not sure about the gassiness but bloating is a very common side effect of the drugs, because firstly you are growing (hopefully) multiple follicles, and secondly it can cause fluid build up in your abdomen. The higher your estrogen level the more bloated you're likely to feel. Do you know what your level is? Provided you aren't getting symptoms of OHSS this shouldn't be anything to worry about, but if it's really bad you could call your clinic.

Hope tomorrow brings good things for you,
Dx


----------



## Myturn? (Mar 26, 2012)

Thanx for your reply, i dont know what my levels are just got told yesterday that they was good and was fine to take trigger shot, Feel a little bit better now it came on while i was walking so not doing anymore of that lol just soany different things to worry about cant wait to be drug free x


----------



## Daisy-Chain (Aug 12, 2012)

Yes I would say its normal.  It always happens to me from about 3 days before egg collection and then for a couple of days afterwards too!  It's all that activity in there   if your clinic were happy with your levels, I'd say don't worry about it! 

Good Luck for egg collection tomorrow


----------



## Myturn? (Mar 26, 2012)

Thanx hun, im drinking tons of water aswell scared of getting the dreaded ohss x


----------



## Dixie chick (Sep 6, 2010)

Congrats on a good crop of eggs, I hope they make all the trumping worthwhile ;-)


----------



## Myturn? (Mar 26, 2012)

Haha me too lol and egg collection was a breeze really and i was dreading it, cant wait for the call tomorow to see how my embabies are doing, just hope i get good fertilisation rate xx


----------



## Dixie chick (Sep 6, 2010)

"Embabies" - I like that!    I'll keep my fingers crossed the good news keeps coming.


----------



## Myturn? (Mar 26, 2012)

Lol thanx hun, another wait now! Bleeding hate waiting but at least by monday at latest my embaby/s will b back wer they belong, not sure wether to have 1 or 2 put bavk clinic is recomending 1 but my gut is saying 2 x


----------



## Dixie chick (Sep 6, 2010)

That's a difficult choice to make. We swung between 1 and 2, but in the end went with the clinic's recommendation based on the health of the ebabies -I still like that word! 

I really hope you have the option, then at least you can freeze what you don't use.  Best of luck,
Dx


----------



## Myturn? (Mar 26, 2012)

It is a really hard choice to make we need a crystal ball dont we lol its a waste of time us freezing any eggs as it costs us more to freeze and a fet than it does for a fresh cycle, 400 quid more, 
Im sorry to see about ur miscarrage hun, u having another cycle? Xx


----------



## Dixie chick (Sep 6, 2010)

Weird, i would have thought fresh would have been more expensive due to the extra drugs and two theatre visits. i suppose the cryogenics must be v dear!

Yes, we're having another go. We've just found out our ec will be Dec 7th or 10th so I'm now trying to get my head back into it (eating fertility friendly etc). Hopefully ill get some enthusiasm after my next clinic appt.

I've just noticed you're at Jessops, me too, though I have ec and et at Guys in London.


----------



## Myturn? (Mar 26, 2012)

Its cheaper for me because egg sharing is sooooo much cheaper, ive we was just doing standard ivf then freezing would be better for us but fiancially it works out cheaper to do a fresh cycle if we share again.
Thats great news that ur having another go, How cum u split between clinics? 
Tried to sleep in this morning so i wasnt sat waiting for embriologist to ring but as soon as my fella left for work ive been wide awake, im blaming him lol x


----------



## Dixie chick (Sep 6, 2010)

Ah, that makes sense, I hadn't factored in the egg share part.

We're having pre-implantation genetic diagnosis, which is only done in a few clinics. The genetic testing is done at Guys so it makes sense to have the EC, ICSI and ET there, but we live in Derbyshire so Jessops is better for scans and blood tests because it's closer.

The 2ww is terrible isn't it. For me the days-that-last-for-weeks start straight after EC, but usually they start to pass quicker after ET until a few days before OTD. Hopefully once you have your embabies snuggled on board you will be able to relax for a few days.

Have you heard from the embryologist today?


----------



## Myturn? (Mar 26, 2012)

Oh i see, have u got to stay down there for a while then? 
Yeah they rang this morning dont know how to feel really, out of our6 only 3 have fertilised, dont know wether to be sad we have only got a chance with 3 or be happy we have got 3 chances more than we have had b4, im scared to death with us only having 3 they wont make it, 2moroq cant come quick enuff till the babysitter rings and tells me how they are doing x


----------



## Dixie chick (Sep 6, 2010)

Three is more than enough. It only takes one! Hopefully they will continue to grow. when do you expect to have transfer? Are you waiting for blastocysts or earlier?

Glad you got good news yesterday. Sorry i didn't check in but i managed to total my car and so spent the night on autotrader. :-(


----------



## Myturn? (Mar 26, 2012)

Total ur car?? Right it off??  Lol ive had a nightmare with my car the last 2 weeks finally getting it fixed on wednesday, ibe got blisters ive had to walk that much  .
Embrioligist (very bad spelling i know) rang today 2 are doing very very well and 1 is medium, she has booked me in for 2morow at 12 but cud change to monday if they are still growing strong, i think i want them back asap tho, if we have a 3 day i want the 2 good ones back but if we got to monday i would be happy with 1 back. Just got to wait and see, you wud think us that go through all this would be used to waiting but it does t get easier does it x


----------



## Dixie chick (Sep 6, 2010)

No, it doesn't. And you've got the 2ww to get through yet!

Hope you get your car back okay, you'll need to be taking it easy from now on - no more blisters;-)


----------



## Myturn? (Mar 26, 2012)

Transfering 2 top quality 8 cell embabies at 12 o clock  and its chucking it down and ive got no car :-( lol x


----------



## amp- (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi, just wanted to post and say good luck to myturn. Hope it all goes smoothly. I also have had two transferred from a fet yesterday.the dreaded wait........xxx


----------



## Myturn? (Mar 26, 2012)

Thanx amp and good luck to u aswell, hope u get ur bfp!!!! Im nearly at the hosp and scared nervous excited all at once xx


----------



## amp- (Nov 15, 2011)

Ah amazing. Let us know how u get on x


----------



## Myturn? (Mar 26, 2012)

Well transfer was worse than i thought! They cudnt find my cervix, was poking and proding for ages which is great fun wen ur busting for a wee  but eventually they found it and popped 2 georgus little embabies in (maggie and molly) ive called them for now! 
Got their picture on my fire place right now  hope thats not the last time we see them. Im back home now going to have sum dinner and watch my fella clean up  also got my fav chocolate cake aswell yum! 
When is your test date? 
Dixie chick u managed to find a car? What happe
To urs? Xx


----------



## amp- (Nov 15, 2011)

That's brilliant we'll done. Yes I must admit transfer is awful, I didn't want to say anything  before, although this time for me was better than last time. It's just so unnatural, urgh. My test date is 7 sep, when's yours? I'm taking it really easy is weekend, just pottering around. Good luck to maggie and Molly! Bless them, I was a bit sad for my four that didn't make it, I was asking the hospital what they do with them and they said 'we discard them' I was like yeah I get that but what do you actually 'do' with them.
Do they tell you anything about your recipient? How their embies are doing? 
I would consider donor egg if I am unsuccessful, I think it's amazing and beautiful of you to offer someone else a chance at being parents. Good on you hun! Xxxx


----------



## Myturn? (Mar 26, 2012)

Yeah they said the same to me coz we had 1 that wasnt as good as these 2 and they said they put it in water and it stops it developing. I feel a bit bad coz that could have been a person.
My test date is 5th september, 11 days not like im counting lol, 
I havent asked about the donated eggs, just wanted to detach myself from them and just hope my recipient gets her dream, It was very emotional during egg collection wen they said i had enuff to share, i cant imagin been the recipent not knowing whats going on and just waiting for a phone call. I can imagin the relief tho wen she got told she got 6 eggies waiting for her! 
Wonder why your clinic make you wait longer to test, my fella has banned me from google and from early testing!! You got anything planned to help the 2ww? X


----------



## Daisy-Chain (Aug 12, 2012)

Good Luck girls  

Hope the 2ww flies by and you are all smiles at the end of it


----------



## Myturn? (Mar 26, 2012)

ThNk u daisy xx


----------



## amp- (Nov 15, 2011)

Ah thanks daisy. This is second transfer for me, 1st was a bfp but sadly an empty sac.This two week wait already feels better than the 1st one, I am so much more relaxed. 
No plans really this time, just getting on with daily life and trying not to think about it, although that's easier said than done....My hubby is away this weekend so I'm just chilling at home and catching up with friends. I think staying away from googling is a good idea and your fella has done you well to stop you haha. 
I have got 2 more frozen cycles left before I go through it again. I have 13 pn2 eggs left. But hoping with all the hope in the world I don't have to. 
You got any plans? Are you on progesterone support?


----------



## Myturn? (Mar 26, 2012)

I can see from your signature u got more than 1 or 2 eggs lol, wat did the overstimmulation feel like? I was right scared of that coz i had 20 follicles at 1st scan and ive got a high amh but they put me on a low meds so luckily i got 12 eggs. And only had a bit of bloating up to now (touch wood) they scan earlier my ovarys are still large but is to be expected. 
Hopefully ull get ur bfp!! And ur frosties can stay there incase u want anymore. How many have u had transferd? 
Yeah im on the pesseries clynol or sumthing.


----------



## amp- (Nov 15, 2011)

Amazingly I didn't get ohss! I don't know how not, but they didn't let me have a fresh transfer. So my first transfer was a frozen one 3 month later. At the time I was very tender and 'aware' that they were swollen massively but after egg collection it just got better and better. About 4 days after it was like nothing had ever happened.... But they told me I'm really high risk for it happening again and genuinely don't think I could go through it again. The hospital said it was the most eggs they'd ever seen, and I was on the lowest dose as all my tests say I have plenty eggs left. I just can't get the flippin things out in a monthly cycle! Stupid ovaries. That's why I was saying I would consider donor egg, as I think this may be the end of my biological options, but first I've still got 2 goes left. And the outcome of this one. So hopefully don't have to go down that route.
I've had 2 transferred yesterday, both good quality, so fingers crossed. And everything else. It's awful. 
I'm on cyclogest 3x a day and estrogen tablets 2x a day, but frozen cycles are completely medicated. Hate the pessary's! X


----------



## Myturn? (Mar 26, 2012)

Wonder if its coz u cant ovulate that u got stack n stacks of eggs in there waiting, i cant beleive u didnt get ohss with all them eggs, right lucky.
I havent a clue about fet, is there no injections then with them?gota be easier. 
Which clinic are you with? 
I dont mind the pesseries havent found them messy so far they have been staying wer ive put it lol


----------



## amp- (Nov 15, 2011)

Frozen cycle is much easier. Basically I have to have provera to make me have a period then down reg for 2 weeks then estrogen to build lining then ready as soon as lining is. Because I don't have periods it's longer whereas most women would go straight onto injections on day one of period. 
I'm in north east and at gateshead hospital. 
How many cells were your eggs today? X


----------



## Myturn? (Mar 26, 2012)

They wer 8 cells top quality the embrioligist said,Hope they snuggle in nicely, hope i never have to do anymore ivf again, if this works im going to count my blessings and happily move on! 
I wonder what it will feel like not to br thinking about getting pregnant every day.
Do u know if its safe to take co codomol at this stage? 
What transfer day did u have? X


----------



## amp- (Nov 15, 2011)

There's no reason why it shouldn't work for you. You're young, had a successful pregnancy, right medication. Sorted. You've got a good chance. What is 8 cell in days? Is it 3 days? What day was your collection? My clinic is 2 day transfers at 4 cells usually. Mine were thawed as pn2 (thats at the 'just fertilised' stage with no cell division).  Thawed thurs morning and transferred fri lunchtime and I had at 6 cells top quality and one at 5 cells also top, 1 just didn't divide and 3 were still at 2 cells so unlikely to be viable. They are discarded haha or dropped in water?.. 
I personally wouldn't take any medication, but I think paracetamol is ok to take. Google it. But then you're not allowed haha. X


----------



## Myturn? (Mar 26, 2012)

Yeah we had a 3 day transfer, the clinic would have let us go to a 5 day but as we didnt have many eggs i dint see the point and wanted them back home. My collection was wednesday, My clinic does tests 14 days after collection. 
I better not go on google lol he said hes going to turn my internet off my phone if he finds out i have, () lol x


----------



## dingle123 (Jun 16, 2010)

How are you doing Myturn? Keeping ourself busy I hope!!


----------



## Myturn? (Mar 26, 2012)

Hi dingle, not doing much, boring sunday, lots of sunday dinner and lots of telly planned for today, how r u getting on? X


----------



## dingle123 (Jun 16, 2010)

Scan on Tuesday....hoping to start stimming very soon!

There is a roast in my future too


----------



## Myturn? (Mar 26, 2012)

Hope u can get jabbing very soon, how u feeling about the injections? I really over estimated everything with ivf i thought everything was going to hurt and be bad but the worst thing of all this is waiting for the call from embriologist to see how many embabies we had,and how many had survived i hated that! X


----------



## dingle123 (Jun 16, 2010)

If I am honest I'm worried about mixing the stuff.....I have a high pain threshold so don't mind the pain. Jut worried I'll mess it up!


----------



## Myturn? (Mar 26, 2012)

Ull be fine, i had to mix 1 lot of injections, cant remember the name but its the 1 that stops u ovulating, and once u put the liquid in the powder it near enuff mixed its self just gave it shake and thats it. Ull be a pro after a couple of days


----------



## dingle123 (Jun 16, 2010)

Awe thanks lady! I just need to pay attention when I see the OD nurse!


----------



## Myturn? (Mar 26, 2012)

Have u an idea when you will be starting? Will it depend on tuesdays scan?


----------



## Myturn? (Mar 26, 2012)

Amp how you coping in the 2ww? Im going mental!!!


----------



## amp- (Nov 15, 2011)

Hiya. I'm not too bad. The second is definitely better than the first in terms of feeling chilled about it. Not that anyone could call me chilled right now haha. I must admit I googled earlier to see how soon egg would implant IF it was going to and the response was so varied I don't think they really know. Somewhere between today and next Monday for implanting. Are you going to test before your official test day? I didn't last time but thinking I MIT this time. X


----------



## Myturn? (Mar 26, 2012)

Ive seen that for me if implantation is guna happen, it would happen between now and thursday, its so hard tryna keep busy! Week tomorow to go  
From what ive seen online the egghatchs on day 6 and within hours of that happening it should start to implant and takes a couple of days to fully implant. 
Im too scared to test early i dont even want to go to the clinic for the blood test lol at least now i can hope but as soon as i go for the test its all or nothing! Scary stuff! 
And my test falls on the day i offically go back to work after 6 week hols, and im not going in so dont think they will be happy but sod em lol x


----------



## amp- (Nov 15, 2011)

Hey mtyurn, how did you get on?


----------



## Myturn? (Mar 26, 2012)

Hi, i got a bfp! Right pleased! How about u? U had your test yet? X


----------



## Daisy-Chain (Aug 12, 2012)

Congratulations


----------



## amp- (Nov 15, 2011)

Aw many congratulations honey! Delighted for you. Yes got my results 2 hours ago, also a bfp, whoop whoop! Xx


----------



## Myturn? (Mar 26, 2012)

Thanx daisy! 
And congrats hun! Wahooooooo did u have blood test done? X


----------



## amp- (Nov 15, 2011)

I did this morning at stupid o clock. Clinic is an hot away from me and appt was 7.30!!!


----------

